# Please please pray



## manybirds (Jun 3, 2012)

my mom was recently diagnosed with colon cancer. she's a mother of 6 girls all to the same husband who will miss her. her youngest child is only 8 and she has 2 grandkids who will miss her, we all really need her, i don't think any of us are ready to see her go. we're not sure what stage yet. so please send up your prayers that she will recover.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 3, 2012)

My husband had colon cancer twice and is now cancer free.  We will be praying for your mom.


----------



## elevan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 3, 2012)

Praying for her and you and your family


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 4, 2012)

Praying for the Lords healing hand to come upon her and that your mother, yourself and your family will all have strength and peace during this time.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 4, 2012)

My prayers are with you and your entire family. I will put you all my prayer list in Sunday School. I am so sorry your mother and family are facing this very difficult time. Sending you


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 4, 2012)

perhaps a little humour for your difficult time?  Here I am praying for manybirds Mom and family...perhaps it's because with our storms during the night and morning I've been awake and up since 3 am and for some reason this struck me with a case of giggles?  This is a serious and troubling times...I know...well remember when my Mom was diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time and then went to her bones...terrible times, but sometimes a few laughs here and there (usually from her...such a witty woman with a great sense of humour) helped so much.

I'm sure it does not matter when praying that I do not know her name or yours...Manybirds will do


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Praying...


----------



## dwbonfire (Jun 4, 2012)

i wish your mom the best of luck and i truly hope to hear she recovers from this. what a hard thing to face.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for the prayers and encouragement! I know its very much appreciated by everyone


----------



## manybirds (Jun 29, 2012)

i owe u guys and update!
its stage 2.    5-6 weeks of chemo and radiation then theres a recovery period then surgery to remove it then there doing 6 months of chemo. if all goes well with the surgery the 6 months of chemo will be the worst.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

We will be thinking of and praying for your mom and for you manybirds.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 30, 2012)

X 2 and hoping for the best!  Thank you for the update...I've been wondering how it was going


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 30, 2012)

I will be praying.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2012)

Will be thinking about you and praying for your mom.


----------

